# Made my mind up...



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

...Archie's getting the chop.  However I have a question regarding after care. 

I am in no real rush to get him done as he is not doing anything he shouldn't be doing that castration may, or may not sort out but the problem I have is that I am going back to work at the end of March and keep thinking that I should get it sorted before hand so that I can be home with him to look after him.

He is not going to be home alone as he will go to my mum's with my two girls 3 days, I am home 1 day and the Mother in law is here 1 day so there will always be someone with him but the problem is he is very lively still as a typical puppy is at 6.5 months and likes nothing more than running round after my toddler, especially at nanny's house with all the different smells and nooks and cranny's to get into. He just doesn't sit still. My thoughts are I will be able to keep him under control more than 'nanny' who is also trying to care for a baby and demanding toddler and that it's not fair on her either. I think I have just answered my own question but appreciate any feed back as it's usually brilliant advice and often brings up things I would never have thought of.

How long is the recovery and how quiet do I have to keep him (if I can)? He is very 'jumpy' which I am presuming he won't be allowed to do and is a complete nightmare if he doesn't have at least 1 hour walk off lead a day. He is just desperate to get out and run all the time. How long will he be under house arrest or lead walks? We are away in about 6 weeks camping in Croyde,Devon with him so need to plan around this also thinking about it.

I never knew a puppy would cause me so much grief over decission making


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Claire

I think you have answered your own question but only in my opinion, he seems a little young for the snip at 6.5 months?? I don't know what everyone else would say about that though. What are your reasons for castration if behaviour etc is fine? 

I wouldn't worry about keeping him calm - they just can't be controlled! When Nacho had 5-6 stitches on his tummy (after swallowing the golf ball) the vet said to not let him go upstairs, jump up etc for a good week. First thing Nacho did was sprint upstairs and then within a day he was jumping on the sofas and jumping at everyone in sight. They do bounce back very quickly! You'll probably see your normal dog back within a day or two. xxx


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Our vet said that he could be done from 6 months although reading through threads on here it seems to differ quite alot. I am off to the vets now to pick up some bits so might discuss age with them.

Ultimately we have decided that he will be done at some point in his life as reading through some of the points made on here I would rather he didn't start some of the behaviour if there was a chance he may do. He has tried once or twice to hump the baby  which we obviously would rather he didn't! Strangely enough my boyfriend is more for it than me as I was keen not to get him done to start with. I just think sooner rather than later? He will not be mated and I don't want him to get out or run after bitches in season. Another point on a thread was that older dogs seem to show less aggression to castrated dogs, and poor Archie has been duffed up on more than one occassion now so I'm wondering if it could help. x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> Our vet said that he could be done from 6 months although reading through threads on here it seems to differ quite alot. I am off to the vets now to pick up some bits so might discuss age with them.
> 
> Ultimately we have decided that he will be done at some point in his life as reading through some of the points made on here I would rather he didn't start some of the behaviour if there was a chance he may do. He has tried once or twice to hump the baby  which we obviously would rather he didn't! Strangely enough my boyfriend is more for it than me as I was keen not to get him done to start with. I just think sooner rather than later? He will not be mated and I don't want him to get out or run after bitches in season. Another point on a thread was that older dogs seem to show less aggression to castrated dogs, and poor Archie has been duffed up on more than one occassion now so I'm wondering if it could help. x


Sounds like you have it all sussed  I think you should always go with your gut and vets opinion. Good luck and it sounds like the sooner the better xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When Dylan was done he was as lively as normal when I picked him up from the vet and he continued to bound around the house. I did keep him from jumping on the furniture (most of the time!) and the bed etc for a couple of days, but it's not easy as you can imagine. Like Archie, I never walk him on a lead, and that was the worse thing about it. I just took him out around the streets for three 15 minute walks a day and I hated it. One thing I would mention was that they hate the buster collar and I kept that off Dylan as much as possible, keeping him under constant supervision. I wouldn't let him out of my sight in case he started to disturb the wound, but in fact he never bothered with it at all, so I only used the collar at night or when I couldn't watch him for the first 3 days. So that is one thing that would be easier if you were with him. Otherwise you will just have to keep the collar on him or get one of the more comfortable collars. The recovery time is 10 days. Good luck!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp was done just before Xmas at 17 mths and was his normal lively self 2 days after the op !
Keeping him calm was impossible, walks were stopped for 2 wks ( argh ) and he wasn't supposed to be lively or jump !! HE'S A COCKAPOO !!!! 
Also he wanted to play as normal with Rascal so it was rather trying.
He was uncomfortable the 1st night and I slept downstairs with him for 3 nights as he managed to work round his cone, we had to get a bigger one in the end.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I have just returned from the vets and they can do him this Thurs - OMG - I didn't expect it to be that quick, but I said no that I wanted to discuss it one more time with my boyfriend, however I did book him in for next Thurs on the understanding I might cancel. So I have decided yes but scared about doing it now  Such a wimp.They said he can be done from 6 months, that the recovery is very quick and he would be back to normal within 2 days, can have walks as soon as he is ready and not to worry about jumping up etc. They were very laid back about the whole thing and made me feel comfortable about it all...apart from having to leave him all day, but just seems too easy. The stitches would be inside so my fear of him pulling them out is gone though. 

I also got him weighed at last. He weighs 10kg so I'm now off to the weigh in thread I seem to remember seeing last week to see how he compares.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> When Dylan was done he was as lively as normal when I picked him up from the vet and he continued to bound around the house. I did keep him from jumping on the furniture (most of the time!) and the bed etc for a couple of days, but it's not easy as you can imagine. Like Archie, I never walk him on a lead, and that was the worse thing about it. I just took him out around the streets for three 15 minute walks a day and I hated it. One thing I would mention was that they hate the buster collar and I kept that off Dylan as much as possible, keeping him under constant supervision. I wouldn't let him out of my sight in case he started to disturb the wound, but in fact he never bothered with it at all, so I only used the collar at night or when I couldn't watch him for the first 3 days. So that is one thing that would be easier if you were with him. Otherwise you will just have to keep the collar on him or get one of the more comfortable collars. The recovery time is 10 days. Good luck!!


The vet mentioned about a T-shirt they now use instead of the collars (or he can still use a collar). It cost an extra £19ish pound though and you have to un pop it each time he needs a wee. Seems like a good idea as I think Archie would hate the collar and I'm pretty sure the baby would be grabbing it all day long annoying him however the way Archie destroys slippes / socks / PJ's and just a min ago I caught him having another go at the rug, he would rip this off in minutes. If I'm home I think I would do what you did with Dylan just keep an eye on him and leave either off unless I am not around.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - I was just like you a few weeks ago, I knew that I wanted Billy to be 'done' I was just confused about all the differing opinions on timing. Following me canceling the last appointment he is now firmly booked in for next Thursday. He will be just under 8 months. I am very nervous but I feel it is the right timing.
Good luck with the decision and if you do go through with it next thurs I'm sure we can offer each other some forum support while we wait!
H x


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. I cancelled Dexter's appointment which was for the New Year and was planning to wait until he was 1 but he is humping quite a bit when excited and I would rather this not be a habit so he is booked in for 14th March. The vet also told me it was fine after 6 months.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Hi - I was just like you a few weeks ago, I knew that I wanted Billy to be 'done' I was just confused about all the differing opinions on timing. Following me canceling the last appointment he is now firmly booked in for next Thursday. He will be just under 8 months. I am very nervous but I feel it is the right timing.
> Good luck with the decision and if you do go through with it next thurs I'm sure we can offer each other some forum support while we wait!
> H x


I think I may have to put it off and I'm very gutted as I had got my head around taking him in for next Thurs. Today we have had some rather big invoices from the accountant and the agent who rents out a house we own that need to be paid before anything else and my car tax is up for renewal (although I dont' know how much it is as Archie got hold of it before I did and totally shredded it!). My boyfriend said we should go through with it still but I just feel that its an extra out going we could do without at the min. 

So it looks like Archie gets to stay whole for another month or so. However I had decided I wanted to be home with him to keep an eye so am going to have to seriously think about when we can take him in. We have so much going on in the next few months. I will think of you and Billy next week though and look forward to hearing how he gets on and how his recovery is.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

This may not be helpful but I would go for it if you can. My vet is all for early spaying/neutering supposed to prevent early cancers. He does not believe in the dreaded collar of shame .If pup licks the wound it promotes healing we will see Hattie is due for a pre spay inspection soon.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer is eight days post castration. He is still wearing his collar as he is toooooooooo tempted to lick! Stitches come out on Friday so about 10 days. We were told to keep him quiet , but 24 hours after surgery he leapt up on the sofa. Collar does not bother him in anyway, he has stopped humping overnight and his favourite "love blanket" no longer holds any interest for him  The worst thing has been the bruising on my legs - too embarrassed to put up a photo, but my calves are literally black and blue. The advice we were given is that Deefer had to be on the lead in the garden and after four or five days we were able to take him for short walks, but he is still not allowed off the lead (does not stop him pulling and charging off down the road though!). 

I guess you hold all the answers and though our vets will not do the op till after 11-12 months (Deefer was a late developer anyway!) we are so glad we went through with it. 

Fingers crossed that you have an easy ride like we did. 

Sue


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry that appeared twice - trouble with internet tonight in Essex!

Sue


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

Bodger had the op at six months. I reasoned that once I had made the decision I might as well get it done. I am no expert and feel people must decide for themselves but as his testicles were small (due to age) there is less to remove. 

He did not require stitch removal, we were advised to lead walk for ten days (just for toileting really) and even take it steady for his first few walks after that, this was the part we all hated most. 

He does jump up and that did not seem to cause any problems. He was fine with his collar and I was glad he wore it as they said he healed very well. 

A month or so on and he is fully recovered. 

We were careful to try and stick to advice, it was better to have ten days of inconvenience than delayed healing and the whole thing dragging on longer.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

It totally amazes me that vets in different regions have such different views on the same subject. 11-12 mths is a huge jump from 6 months. My vet also said his stitches would be inside so he wouldn't be able to get to them and that running around, once he feels like it wouldn't do him any harm. Surely things inside need time to settle down? So confussing but I suppose I have to go with what my vet says as he's the one who'll be looking after him for the considerable future.

I want it done as early as we can, if we can manage it as i don't want him to get to the daily humping thing especially as I have the girls playing on the floor all day long. Love your description of his blanket...made me chuckle  Archie has a love towel!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sure whatever decision you make will turn out to be the right one.
Our vet also advised early neutering and said that Billy will have dissolvable internal stitches and won't need the dreaded cone of shame ( he said we could try a baby vest if he is bothered by it). They also said he will be fine off lead after a few days so are making it sound a very simple procedure. I will update next Thursday on how he gets on! 
H x


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Sure whatever decision you make will turn out to be the right one.
> Our vet also advised early neutering and said that Billy will have dissolvable internal stitches and won't need the dreaded cone of shame ( he said we could try a baby vest if he is bothered by it). They also said he will be fine off lead after a few days so are making it sound a very simple procedure. I will update next Thursday on how he gets on!
> H x


Please do, I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It really is personal choice ... and I have read so much on when to spay or neuter ... and I really feel it has to be the owner’s choice and lots of talks with your vet  

Plus each owner has a different experience and there is always a worrying story to read, go with your vets advice would be my recommendation to new owners. I trust everything my vet tells me and will always follow their guidance, just find a great vet  

There really is no right or wrong answer when to do this xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy's booked in next wednesday ,i think if i'd done him at 6 mths he would of been a nightmare (jumping around etc) His training is going well and now he's 9 mths im really starting to see all my hard work pay off.
Lead pulling was still a nightmare but the gentle leader seems to be working even when i dont use it he seems to slow his pace down to my level (until he spys another dog)
Im not looking forward to staying in and just small lead walks so will see what effect this has on him,ive ordered a comfy collar but the vest thing sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buddy's booked in next wednesday ,i think if i'd done him at 6 mths he would of been a nightmare (jumping around etc) His training is going well and now he's 9 mths im really starting to see all my hard work pay off.
> Lead pulling was still a nightmare but the gentle leader seems to be working even when i dont use it he seems to slow his pace down to my level (until he spys another dog)
> Im not looking forward to staying in and just small lead walks so will see what effect this has on him,ive ordered a comfy collar but the vest thing sounds like a good idea.


Good luck Buddy and Donna - let me know how you both get on.
H x


----------

